# using a bmx freewheel for singlespeed



## montage (9 Aug 2009)

Is there much of a problem with removing the sprockets/ cassette of the wheel, and using a bmx freewheel with some spacers to make a singlespeed wheel?


Thinking of making a singlespeed mountain bike, but really don't want to spend much, so using things like bmx part from the skip is perfect.


Do these BMX freewheels sprockets go onto the old screw on wheels? or the more modern types?


----------



## Joe24 (9 Aug 2009)

Peasent


----------



## montage (9 Aug 2009)

chicken legs


----------



## RedBike (9 Aug 2009)

A bmx freewheel wont fit on a 'modern' rear hub with a freehub/cassette but as far as i'm aware it will fit onto a screw on hub. 

The problem you've got is the sprocket wont be aligned correctly. You will have to respace the axle and then re-dish the rear wheel. 

The easyiest way is to buy a single speed kit / tensioner off ebay for about £10 each and use your existing 'modern' wheel. You can then use your current chain (provided it''s not worn) 
A bmx freewheel/ a new chain will probably cost you about the same.


----------



## montage (9 Aug 2009)

when you say not aligned, how do you mean?

Is it not possible to use some form of spacers in between the hub and the freewheel?


----------



## Joe24 (9 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> chicken legs



Switxerland on 72" fixed.
Suck my todger


----------



## RedBike (9 Aug 2009)

> when you say not aligned, how do you mean?
> 
> Is it not possible to use some form of spacers in between the hub and the freewheel?



I mean that the rear sprocket has to be exactly the same distance (from the center of the bike) as the chainring is. If you want the chain to stay on without using a rear mech then you'll need to be mm perfect. 

There are spacers available
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CNC-SPACER-KI...s_SR?hash=item45ed27e475&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

But i'm unsure if you'd have enough thread on your hub to allow you to mount the spacers needed and the sprocket correctly. - I suppose it all depends on the bike and hub in question.


----------



## Landslide (9 Aug 2009)

RedBike said:


> But i'm unsure if you'd have enough thread on your hub to allow you to mount the spacers needed and the sprocket correctly.


There's generally only enough thread to fit a freewheel without any spacers, and as such, the trick is to re-dish the wheel, and re-space the axle in such a way as to ensure the correct chainline.


----------



## Landslide (9 Aug 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Switxerland on 72" fixed.
> Suck my todger



Good comeback!


----------



## Gully001 (18 Aug 2009)

If you buy a single speed conversion kit (15.00) in the kit you get various spacers then you simply align the sprocket with the chainring and then tighten the lockring you will require some kind of chain tensioner

hope this helps


----------

